
Geothermal Energy Production Heats Up - kawera
https://www.npr.org/2018/02/04/582132168/the-forgotten-renewable-geothermal-energy-production-heats-up
======
vilda
While cleaner, technically geothermal energy is not renewable. After couple of
years the area is cooled down and efficiency drops. For example, one project
planned in central Europe is expected to last only 15 years. Then re-drilling
is necessary or leaving the drill to re-charge. Among other risks,
contamination of underground water and earthquakes are commonly mentioned.

~~~
stareatgoats
Agreed, geothermal in that form is not a good option. They (we) need to come
up with a better, more sustainable technology. If found, then geothermal holds
the promise of providing all the energy we might need (and satisfy a certain
amount of greed as well).

------
cbcoutinho
I looked into geothermal energy while going to school for renewable energy.
What surprised me at the time, even though it's quite obvious now in
hindsight, is how much of the geothermal industry is actually controlled by
the large oil/gas extraction companies. As fossil fuels become more scarce,
oil and gas extraction has required going deeper and deeper into the earth's
crust to reach elusive reserves, and as you drill deeper into the earth the
hotter everything gets. This means of course that oil/gas extraction companies
are best positioned to transition and apply existing extraction technology
into geothermal energy projects.

An enhanced geothermal system (EGS), as mentioned in the article, is
essentially a fracking project implemented to geothermal systems.

This was a disappointing conclusion to my younger idealist self for some
reason. As a comparison, solar power is not as reliant on previously developed
R&D, and has made it possible for a number of newcomers into the solar energy
industry.

EDIT: To circle back to what this article was saying, I think the reason
geothermal energy has been quiet is because the players in that space don't
need attention (read funding). If it's profitable, the people who will
implement these systems have the finances and manpower to do it. The
geothermal industry is by no means a 'David vs. Goliath' game.

~~~
alex_duf
Funnily enough a big bunch of future wind power will be controlled by oil and
gas companies as in order to anchor your wind turbine in the deep sea you need
the technology and knowledge that was developed by these companies in order to
anchor petrol platforms

I'm fine with that personally, as long as we put enough pressure for that
change to happen rapidly

